# Silversides Rock Like A Skid Row Concert!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, my Manny that I've had for just over a year now, has finally accepted silversides and is absolutely crazy about them!..I got him from 3 inches to 6 inches in just over a year strictly on feeders and crawlers!...Well, I was at my local bait shop the other day and I finally decided to give the "shiners" and "silversides" a chance....Well, lo and behold, he devoured the first one I gave in two seconds flat!...As I walked away from the tank, I noticed he was still "hunting" for food and making "chomping" motions with his mouth!..so I gave him another silver side and he devoured it right away again!...It should be noted that silversides are a good 3 - 4 inches long but skinny...well still not satisfied, he took yet another one!...I've never seen him pig out like that...It's the most he ever ate at one sitting!...I'm now giving him one silver side every other day!...







......







........


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Good for you! My Mannies are divas, and will only eat certain things - silversides not being one of them... Let's see some pics or a vid sometime!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, Smoke!...







....I strongly recommend silversides for anybody else though!...and yes, Mannies are some picky ass bastards!!....


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

my P's love silversides, they eat it like candy. They dont give a cr*p that im right there. They'll gobble them up and ask for more haha.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bro, I've been saying that since I bought my first serra.

They absolutely love silversides.. I have a bunch of action shots w/ my compressus beatin' the crap out of 'em!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Joe!...







....not to mention that silversides only cost $3 a bag and they can last for a month it's relatively cheap and affordable!...


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, now heres something we can agree on manster!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I got mine on sale 2.15 + tax.

LOL.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

what brand are you guys buying? I feel like whenever I get silversides they run me around like 10 bucks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Silversides are good..I myself tend to buy the herring and smelts.......


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

This weekend I went to a fish market in Chicago and stocked up on some real good stuff for my p. Got him a bunch of cod, whitefish, and shirmp, then I soaked them all in vitamins for a day then froze em. Gotta keep those little bones strong, you know?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of my P's do take smelt... They actually prefer smelt over silversides (picky bastards)... where I get them at my grocery store, the smelt seems to be much fresher, better packaged, and "appear" to be more wholesome than the silversides... the only con is that they are much thicker and bigger - so I have to cut them up before feeding... well, until my monsters become monsters...









DaManster - have you ever tried smelt? Just wondering...

I have 2 bags of silversides in my freezer that's not getting used... I would've liked to be able to rotate it into the cycle, but doesn't look like it will work for me.

Maybe I will try soaking in Vitachem... my P's seem to love the taste of that thing.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TRIG said:


> what brand are you guys buying? I feel like whenever I get silversides they run me around like 10 bucks


Hi Trig,
Are you getting them from a bait shop or from a local seafood shop and/or grocery store?!...At the bait shop, they should be a lot cheaper...they usually come in a small medium sized bag and the cost is normally around $ 2 - 4...There really isn't a brand name per se just whatever the bait shop happens to carry...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Some of my P's do take smelt... They actually prefer smelt over silversides (picky bastards)... where I get them at my grocery store, the smelt seems to be much fresher, better packaged, and "appear" to be more wholesome than the silversides... the only con is that they are much thicker and bigger - so I have to cut them up before feeding... well, until my monsters become monsters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoke, 
Unfortunately, my local grocery store doesn't carry smelt anymore!...







...It's been like that for over two years now!...







...however, my Manny loves silversides so it makes smelt a rather moot point now!...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Silver sides around here cost me almost $12.00 but you get a ton of them(my new rhom took 1, 10 minutes out of its bag)and it was the 1st thing all of my baby rbp's ate.I can get a 3lb bag of smelt for $2.99 i am going to see if they will take smelt.


----------

